# Game 29: Phoenix Suns @ Detroit Pistons (12/31) - HAPPY NEW YEAR!



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (20-8) vs Detroit Pistons (18-10)*

*When: Sunday, December 31st
Time: 2:00 Arizona
Tv: My45 in HD*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Score!* 
Detroit doesn't have one of the deepest benchs. If you can
get them into a scoring battle, it should favor the Suns.

2. *Foul Trouble. *
Do not commit ticky-tack fouls. Amare has been in foul 
trouble the past two games. He will be needed on the floor
to give an inside presence.

3. *Offensive Rebounding. *
Suns have got to attack the glass for the rebound. Rebound
battle should show who wanted it more.


 *Suns Review *



> Phoenix, Dec. 29 (AP) -- Steve Nash and Raja Bell scored 20 points apiece, and the Phoenix Suns coasted past New York 108-86 Friday night in the opener of a five-game road trip for the Knicks.
> 
> Six players reached double figures for the Suns in their 20th win of the season, but just their second in the past four games.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















*Raja Bell vs Richard Hamilton*

*Predict the Matchup of the Night.*
_ Predict the 4 main categories. Asst, Rebs, Pts, Stls. It'll be alot like what Chris did with the prediction game.

1st place - 15pts
2nd place - 10pts
3rd place - 6pts
4th place - 3pts 
And 1pt for the rest below 4th place._

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Detroit Pistons Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Flip Saunders*​

I heard Chauncey will miss the game. I guess he strained his calf. That gives me more reason to believe the Suns will win. =)


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare with a quiet game against the knicks, therefore is due to have a good game against detroit, therefore suns will win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns/Pistons Preview



> The Pistons were the only team to sweep the Suns last season and have beaten the Suns in five of the last six games. The meeting with Detroit Sunday is the beginning of a three-game Eastern road trip for Phoenix with stops in Chicago and Toronto to follow. The Suns are 10-1 against the East this season, with the only blemish coming when Gilbert Arenas of Washington exploded for 54 points on Dec. 22 in Phoenix.
> 
> The Suns have lost their last three games in Detroit, including last April 1 when they blew a 17-point lead. Phoenix's high-powered offense has been held under 100 points in nine of the last 13 meetings with the Pistons.
> Phoenix should benefit immensely from the absence of Detroit point guard Chauncey Billups, who was hurt in the final moments of Detroit's loss to Indiana Friday night. Billups hurt a calf and is expected to miss between 10 days and two weeks.
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah damn my bad boys for being gone for a while had some pretty ****ty dramas throughout christmas times and ****. Well as for the game, i heard billups is out, so I think we should be able to hand it to the pistons, as long as our guys play their game, I say 107-98 win.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm thinking 112-100 Suns.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Classic Amare and Nash owning the Pistons with the pick n' roll. Still only up 56-50 though...

After 1 half:

Amare 19 points 7 rebs 
Nash 15 points(6-7 shooting) 6 assists


Nash is playing better basketball than anyone in the league right now. He continues to shoot lights out.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Good first half; Stat and Bell got Technicals, Nash on pace for 30pts/10assts and Bell and Stat in double figures already.

It's a bit depressing to play the Pistons without Billups, however.

BTW, I'm new to the forum so hello to everyone (that matters ) - I'm a Suns fan (live in Arizona too).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Helvius said:


> Good first half; Stat and Bell got Technicals, Nash on pace for 30pts/10assts and Bell and Stat in double figures already.
> 
> It's a bit depressing to play the Pistons without Billups, however.
> 
> BTW, I'm new to the forum so hello to everyone (that matters ) - I'm a Suns fan (live in Arizona too).



Welcome to the board man. Hope you have some fun. :cheers: 
If you have any questions about anything, you're always welcome to private message me. 


And wow I thought this game was on later. Oops. Good to see we're playing well though. :biggrin:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks. Already love all the nay-sayers in General ^_^.

Beautiful pass from Nash to Marion. Nash is on fire from everywhere, as well. 73-61 Suns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

10-0 run from the Pistons makes the game interesting.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Raja Bell receives his second technical foul; doesn't look like it was a serious offense. Good game by him, nonetheless. 90-82 Suns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

9-0 run by Pistons and then two clutch shots (5 pts) by Nash to ice the run. 95-91 Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 108-101

Nash with 35 and 12

Amare 31 and 13

DET-PHX


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

c p 9 said:


> amare with a quiet game against the knicks, therefore is due to have a good game against detroit, therefore suns will win.


good call


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Feels real good to finally get a W in D Town.

Great late Christmas present not having to deal with Chauncey too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So, the Suns should have given Joe Johnson the extension and NOT Diaw his extension... oh well.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Score!*
> Detroit doesn't have one of the deepest benchs. If you can
> get them into a scoring battle, it should favor the Suns.


Check.

Suns with 108 points to Detroit's 101.



> 2. *Foul Trouble. *
> Do not commit ticky-tack fouls. Amare has been in foul
> trouble the past two games. He will be needed on the floor
> to give an inside presence.


Check.

Amare with 31pts, 13rebs and 3blcks and only 3 fouls.
His minutes weren't limited because he didn't commit silly fouls.



> 3. *Offensive Rebounding. *
> Suns have got to attack the glass for the rebound. Rebound
> battle should show who wanted it more.


Negative.

Suns 4 offensive rebounds to Detroit's 12. 



C p 9 said:


> good call


LOL I was about to quote you and say that.
Very impressive game from STAT and Nash.

I'd be _shocked_ if Steve wasn't the player of the month.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Good first half; Stat and Bell got Technicals, Nash on pace for 30pts/10assts and Bell and Stat in double figures already.
> 
> It's a bit depressing to play the Pistons without Billups, however.
> 
> BTW, I'm new to the forum so hello to everyone (that matters ) - I'm a Suns fan (live in Arizona too).



Welcome to the boards. 

You seem like a very intelligent poster. We need more Suns
fans like you. =)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It was like the Suns were toying with Detroit. Whenever the Pistons came close or even were up by one point, they made a little run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> So, the Suns should have given Joe Johnson the extension and NOT Diaw his extension... oh well.



70 million is greater than 45 million, which is what Diaw is making.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Good game by you guys... 

With Chauncey out I was very interesting in how it would go. Murray seemed to finally assert himself in the 3rd than Saunders took him out. Murray made it interesting in the 4th, eh? I loved that dunk attempt, even though he was blocked. 

Our defense was kind of sloppy... I think Rasheed was sick.. he shouldn't of played, especially the 4th. Nash shot crazy tonight. Entertaining game for me.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

croco said:


> It was like the Suns were toying with Detroit. Whenever the Pistons came close or even were up by one point, they made a little run.


Exactly. They did that so many times in the 04 season.

However, I would have liked to see Billups on the court for Detroit.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> 70 million is greater than 45 million, which is what Diaw is making.


JJ wanted 6 years at 60 million which is about the same and then Sarver jerked him around.

Did you see Diaw's stat line for this game?!? 2pts 3ast 0reb 1stl !!!! The dude has been TERRIBLE this season!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> JJ wanted 6 years at 60 million which is about the same and then Sarver jerked him around.
> 
> Did you see Diaw's stat line for this game?!? 2pts 3ast 0reb 1stl !!!! The dude has been TERRIBLE this season!



No, Sarver wanted to sign him for 60 million. JJ wanted 70, which we would've paid, but he said not to match. 

Also, we could had him for 50 million in OCT of 04 when the option passed by. Sarver put money into Q, and Nash and didn't want to spend anymore yet.


----------

